# What age did your male tiel start mimicking your whistling?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Rascal has been mimicking several sounds I make. I make this strange sounding long growling noise and he's been copying it, very cute (he sounds possessed when he does it lol) 

He's mimicking a few sounds I make... even though I suck at whistling he's picked it up. It is so cute 

He doesn't really sing much else other than what he has heard me make. I guess he isn't sure how to make stuff up on his own yet.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Snowball started mimicking us pretty young...Baby did too, I think at about 4 months old. But Fuzzy didn't start making ANY noise til he was 8 months old. So it depends on the bird really.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Tony was about four or five months old when I got him and he immediately started picking up whistling and words.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

at about 6-7 months zippy found his voice , He started of copying the songbirds outside in my garden area , now he will copy me and make up his own songs which are a delight to hear .

I have just started to whistle jingle bells around him as I want him to learn it in time for xmas


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie was 3 months when he started copying us.
Crash was a 1 year old when he started to sing, I actually thought he was a girl he was that quiet.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Korvia said:


> Cookie was 3 months when he started copying us.
> Crash was a 1 year old when he started to sing, I actually thought he was a girl he was that quiet.


for the first few months I thought zippy was a girl as he was so quiet then he just started by making a few chirps now and then and these days I can't shut him up


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> for the first few months I thought zippy was a girl as he was so quiet then he just started by making a few chirps now and then and these days I can't shut him up


Same here, when i got Crash he was already a year old,then out of the blue a couple days ago he's talking up a storm, with real words. Crash just copies Cookie.


----------



## sbarnett (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a pair of six month old cinnamon greys. They started whisteling at about three months. They do it a lot now, its funny because the female is better at whisteling than the male is. Thats unusual I hear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

I just got some new ropes perches and it seems Rascal loves the new rope because its become his favorite spot is to sing and run around. He's also doing a of head banging (bobbing his head up and down). Looks funny.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Schroder prob got the wolf whistle at about 4 months. He's getting pretty good at the Adams family (certainly gives it a good go). He's prob about 8 months now, and I thought he was trying to talk for the first time the other day, although no proper words at the moment.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Jasper started talking as soon as I bought him home pretty much. I think he was around 3 months old. He says "Jasper cheeky boy", "Go crazy" (complete with wings out and a shake of the head), "Peek-a-boo", "Whatchya doin", "Hello", "Kisses" and he sings Pop Goes the Weasel, If you're happy and you know it clap your hands (complete with a clapping sound done with his beak - so cute!!) and happy birthday. I was trying to catch him on video on the weekend, but it turns out he's a bit camera shy...


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Storm is about 10 weeks old and is starting to chirp and gets a little bit of tunes right. Chase was about 3 and a half months when he started wolf whistling and mimicking us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, Jasper was talking at only 3 months old?

Rascal wolf whistles (he learned the wolf whistle from this other woman's ringneck... thankfully his wolf whistle is cute & "quiet" unlike the woman's ringneck who is crazy loud)... should be fun to see how much he learns. Problem is that I can barely whistle.. I mean my whistling is really really bad. :blush:


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Juliet said:


> Wow, Jasper was talking at only 3 months old?
> 
> Rascal wolf whistles (he learned the wolf whistle from this other woman's ringneck... thankfully his wolf whistle is cute & "quiet" unlike the woman's ringneck who is crazy loud)... should be fun to see how much he learns. Problem is that I can barely whistle.. I mean my whistling is really really bad. :blush:



Yep, Jasper is a real chatterbox and has been from the beginning. I'm not much of a whistler either, but I'm getting better with practice. I notice Jasper picks up more from me than my hubby even tho my hubby is much better at whistling than me. Someone told me the higher pitched female voice is easier for them to pick up so I'm not sure how true that is, but it seems to work for Jas


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

Gee Toi is 9 and he has never even tried to mimic me, he whistles with me and sings back to me and always has but it's always his own thing he never tries to copy


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Denali started singing at about 4 months old. He's got a couple songs almost down, but seems to prefer scrambling all the songs together to make new ones. He hasn't imitated voices yet, but he does imitate our parakeets' calls sometimes.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

If you're not very good at whistling, try you tube. Not only is it totally brilliant watching all the different birds whistling amazingly, but your bird will enjoy listening. Schroder is always interested when there is something whistling. Honestly, I spend far too much time on it, but it's great :blush:


----------



## mannycool (Oct 2, 2012)

did crash do male stuff like beak banging.... before he started whistle?


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

mannycool said:


> did crash do male stuff like beak banging.... before he started whistle?


Nope none of it. Crash is now just showing signs of being male xD he heart wings to me all the time.


----------



## Tristanfoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Well my bird is kind of a slow learner haha, he started mimicking with birds at age 8 months  so proud of him


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Tristanfoss said:


> Well my bird is kind of a slow learner haha, he started mimicking with birds at age 8 months  so proud of him


Better late than never!! They're all individuals aren't they?? Cuties...


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

